

Founders. We matter. repeat as much as we can - rokhayakebe

Yes we do. I am working on my startup.At the end of it my product may be truly crappy, but I matter. We build things that changes the way people connect between themselves and their environment. We always beat ourselves or worry so much about not doing enough that we fail to see what we have accomplish so far. No one can tell you what will work or not. No one knows if your product will beat Google's. it may, it may not. But at the end of the day do not quit, because you may changes lives upon lives and that buddy is worth more than the 30 millions Yahoo is going to offer you.
======
vlad
Who cares if the product is crappy as long as you learn about your strengths
and weaknesses, and what you like to do and what you don't. At our age, just
learning that is very helpful.

------
portLAN
And gosh darn it, people like me!

